
Lynne Tye makes $300k from Key Values on her own - Pete-Codes
https://www.petecodes.io/how-key-values-make-revenue/
======
Pete-Codes
Lynne is one of my big inspirations.

A self-taught developer AND a solofounder AND self-funded.

